# Cool Breeze



## Pheonix (May 1, 2012)

copied from original thread



RubyOutlaw said:


> IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL TRAVELERS!
> 
> I am only posting this because this type of person poses a serious problem for all travelers. When you are on the road with someone you literally have your life in their hands and vice versa. Trust is important among road dogs and this guy crossed every line he could have.
> 
> ...





menu said:


> do you have any pics? or know where to find em?





RubyOutlaw said:


> Ill text it to you. I dont want to post the one I have because my friend, who I mentioned in the posts, is in it. I know she's not happy that they had so many photos together considering he was creeping on her cousin and all. He also has an STP page under koul breeze





RubyOutlaw said:


> wait...I dont have your number... I forgot that....I smoke too much funny tobacco





finn said:


> More of a description would be useful- especially height and weight and tattoos- stuff that would not be easily changed.





ShinyKitKat said:


> Ah thanks for the heads up. I agree with finn. It'd be nice to atleast have a discription of what this guy looks like.





RubyOutlaw said:


> Alright, Give me a moment guys. I could give a description but he's your run of the mill, middle aged man with nothing that would make him stand out. I do have a photo and am trying to post that now.





RubyOutlaw said:


> ​http://www.travelershq.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=351&sid=c142e78052c7af35d4395e9e28512571​
> Here is an attempt at a link for TravelersHQ its got photos of him and all sorts of other info. This guy really is dangerous. This is been a few days and more and more is coming to light.





RubyOutlaw said:


> most of the links you will find on this link are a no go because they were deleted by fb administration. but keep trying I am looking them over myself and If I cannot find a working picture I will post the one I do have





RubyOutlaw said:


> View attachment 10128





MiztressWinter said:


> I can testify to this much about him: he sent me a friend request on fb out of nowhere. I approved him cuz he is a *fellow traveler* and I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Then I got a friend request from his *sister*. Over time I noticed almost everything she posted was about her brother *koul*. Ends up...she was a fake profile he made. After a little research I discovered (because I know quite a bit about photography) that the pics of his *sister* and *gf* were pics he uploaded from another site without permission. He literally would have conversations with himself basically between all these fake accounts. This guy is a certified fucking wing nut. A friend of mine ..nacho...met him in person and thought he was a little off but this was before everything came to light. Be careful folks!


----------



## Sc0ut (May 15, 2012)

is this a stocky blonde dude named chris from nc?


----------



## Lefty (Dec 25, 2015)

he goes by john burns on FB... people should know about this creepy fuck


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2015)

Lefty said:


> he goes by john burns on FB... people should know about this creepy fuck



There are 3,472 people named John Burns on FB.

Do you have another way to distinguish him from all the other John Burns'?


----------



## Lefty (Dec 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Trainrider36?fref=ts


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 28, 2015)

Link


Lefty said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Trainrider36?fref=ts



Link doesn't work fo me.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Link
> 
> 
> Link doesn't work fo me.



worked for me.


----------



## drode (Apr 15, 2017)

He's a good rider. I mean he only does grainers becauss of his dog, and because he's old. But, it's like every week he likes different hot women of varying professions on his FB. He says he's been riding for a long long time, but from what I can find, he's been only on the road 3-5 years, insist's he's a real hobo though he only flys a sign, and so many people ask him for info but it's all copied from the ccg.


----------



## watson (Jun 1, 2017)

drode said:


> He's a good rider. I mean he only does grainers becauss of his dog, and because he's old. But, it's like every week he likes different hot women of varying professions on his FB. He says he's been riding for a long long time, but from what I can find, he's been only on the road 3-5 years, insist's he's a real hobo though he only flys a sign, and so many people ask him for info but it's all copied from the ccg.



Laid back guy. Super resourceful when it comes to train stuff. Not all of his info is straight from the cc. Guy defidently knows his stuff. Idk about his past but i have him on facebook and he seems harmless and super knowledgeable.


----------

